# Is it too late to feed Paprika?



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi I live in Northern Ontario Canada . The horses have just started shedding and are still pretty shaggy. There is still lots of snow everywhere. Would it be too late to start feeding paprika to help darken their summer coat? I have a black and white appaloosa that fades to a light brown in places and I would like to use something to darken his coat without keeping him in or covered all summer. Also would Paprika benefit a sorrel horse at all or is there something else that would make his red coat redder?


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

I would say its not to late since you would still need to feed it through the summer. As long as they aren't already faded it should work fine. I just started my black gelding on paprika maybe a week ago and he just started shedding as well.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

I started feeding my mare paprika in mid-July, and it definitely made a difference. New hair growth is coming in all the time, so you definitely should be okay with starting now.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Paprika should make all colors more vibrant and resistant to fading 

And I usually start when they start to shed and continue through the summer, I do not feed it fall/winter. My blue roan has a tendency to fade out in the summer and since I've been feeding just a tablespoon a day he has stayed completely black all summer long.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

How much paprika do you all give your horses per day? I'm wanting to try it out, but I'm not sure how much to put in their feed.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I am feeding mine 1 tablespoon a day. Thank you for all the replies. I didn't realize it was good for all colors. I think I will start feeding my sorrel some as well. I am hoping it will just make his coat more vibrant and not really darken it


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

hmm. Interesting, I have never heard this before - now I am curiouse, besides - I can't think of a better use for the stuff.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

How does paprika work exactly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Oooh. I'm gonna try!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If you are planning on showing, be careful because paprika contains capsaicin which will show up on a drug test.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been feeding Snickers paprika since late February/March now. He's now shedding and I can see that his summer coat will be darker than ever! Can't wait until he sheds out completely. I'm feeding him 1tbsp/day.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Geesh I have a big bottle left over from when we owned our palomino. I should send it to you!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Here is a thread I started last fall about the whole paprika thing. I encourage you to read the entire thread as there is great advice throughout it all!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/paprika-horse-coat-color-enhancement-140361/


----------



## PrairieChic (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that link HorseCrazyTeen! Very neat! I'm definitely gonna try the cookies(sorry can't remember who shared). Thanks again!


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> If you are planning on showing, be careful because paprika contains capsaicin which will show up on a drug test.


Just a tid-bit. I found this thread interesting and read the other thread on paprika too. No one seemed to know how long they had to be off it to not fail the drug test. I researched it a bit and the general understanding is 7-14 days.

That being said, I don't show and I'm going to try this on my horse simply out of curiosity. Didn't find anything that said it could be harmful at all so why not?


----------



## Smokum (May 4, 2012)

<3 paprika!! great for any black based horses  
Tea.sp a day is perfect


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

no too hijack your thread or anything but i was just about to ask this same thing! my horse Shaggy is black but he looks like a bay in the summer! i hope its not too late he started sheding about three weeks ago. How much do i give him and how do i feed it?


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

shaggy said:


> no too hijack your thread or anything but i was just about to ask this same thing! my horse Shaggy is black but he looks like a bay in the summer! i hope its not too late he started sheding about three weeks ago. How much do i give him and how do i feed it?


It seems like the most common dose is 1TBS per day. Some give up to 3TBS but I think they started out slowly with 1 per day. In reading other threads and articles on paprika some people just put it in with grain, some make cookies, and some (which I will prob do) stir a little molasses in it and feed it that way.

I'm going to try it on my bay this year too. He is just starting to shed out now so I don't think it's too late to start. I'll post before and after pictures in a couple of months I think. Maybe someone should start a before paprika thread for everyone who is planning on trying it this year...


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

BoldComic said:


> It seems like the most common dose is 1TBS per day. Some give up to 3TBS but I think they started out slowly with 1 per day. In reading other threads and articles on paprika some people just put it in with grain, some make cookies, and some (which I will prob do) stir a little molasses in it and feed it that way.
> 
> I'm going to try it on my bay this year too. He is just starting to shed out now so I don't think it's too late to start. I'll post before and after pictures in a couple of months I think. Maybe someone should start a before paprika thread for everyone who is planning on trying it this year...


Thanks! Making cookies sounds like a good idea. if its in the shape of treat shaggy is going to eat it lol


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

I just throw it in with feed dry (once a day, 1 TBSP) both my horses lick their feed pans clean. Seems most logical for me, I don't have to do a bunch of baking or estimating measurements for cookie making and whatnot, measure 1TBSP, toss over feed, good to go.


----------



## Jennakaaate (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm thinking about doing this, as well. But I have a couple of questions..Does it help with a palomino's coat, as well? Also, will it cause any tummy problems if I start him off with 1 tbs a day, mixed in with his 12% sweet feed?


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

May make his coat more yellow gold and also I doubt it will hurt it at all.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

I have never heard of the paprika thing before...but I am going to have to try it


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

So I started Comic (bay) and my dad's horse Red (sorrel) on Paprika yesterday. They both tried it then spit it out! I put a little bit (only a handful) of sweet feed plus 1 cup of BOSS and threw in the paprika. Rejected! Had to add molasses and even then it wasn't taken well. Today I mixed Comic's with his biotin and molasses before adding it to his BOSS, mixed Reds with molasses also before adding it. It was accepted better this way. I think they will start to get used to it and it won't be a problem after a while. 

My husbands mare, on the other hand, licked all the loose paprika out of the bottom of the buckets yesterday.

This will be my first year on the paprika and the BOSS so I'll let everyone know if I'm seeing a difference in a couple of months.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

My horse is completely shedded out now. Would it still help to give it to her?


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> My horse is completely shedded out now. Would it still help to give it to her?


Hopefully someone with more experience will answer but from what I understand you need to start them on it before they shed out. It doesn't darken the coat it just keeps it from getting sun bleached. It's like an internal sunscreen. This is my understanding. Someone correct this if it's wrong.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Darn! Well, thanks a lot for the response. I guess I'll start it next year, then.


----------



## maddog1991 (Jan 29, 2013)

omg does paprika work on roans!?!


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

It will keep any coat from sun bleaching.


----------



## 1bhorse (Feb 25, 2013)

Started my palamino and black and white paint on paprika in Feb. Palamino is almost completely shed and is very gold, looks like a different horse. Black and white can't say I see any color difference, he seems to be truely black. Both of their coats are very shiny. Wish I had good photos from last year to compare. Will have to take some through the summer to see if the color lasts. I feed a heaping tablespoon each mixed with wet beet pulp work well this way, they didn't like it sprinkled dry on their evening feed.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

My mares been on it since January, she's black as a crow. It's so cheap I'm just gonna do it year round.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

what is a good price for paprika? I got some at the health food store for $1.09 a lb. That is better than the grocery but really doesn't seem cheap, plus I just started it a week or so ago and they are allmost all shedded out. Should I just quit feeding it this year and start up next spring before shedding or continue? 

Where do you get paprika in bulk and how much do you all pay for it?


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

You can stop feeding it for now, but towards the end of summer (around August here) they have a mid summer shed, they get a second summer coat. The paprika will work on that as well so you'll want to start feeding it BEFORE they start the mid summer shed (so here since I feed from spring before shedding to fall, I am covered, if I were just starting I would feed it now anyway) BUT, July would be better than August in my case. Even if you start now the coat will still receive some benefit from the paprika, although it might not be what it could have been had they been started before shed out. 

I get my paprika at sams club in bulk, you can order online too...


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I get mine from Sam's Club as well and it is normally around $5.50 for 18oz. bottle. That lasts me about a month on 5 horses. I have 2 bays, 1 sorrel, 1 line back dun and a black and white. Last year the black and white was already starting to fade by this time, but he is still a deep black and a bright white right now.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Roadyy, that is very affordable, I am not a member but do have some friends that are!


----------



## LoveHaflingers (Feb 11, 2012)

I started using in on my flaxen chestnut Haflinger in about December (after reading your thread, HorseCrazyTeen!). I have definitely seen a difference! She's not completely shedded out, so we'll have to wait, but last year, she was so light, she looked like a darker palomino. This year, she's been on it since her summer coat very first started to come in, and she's stayed a rich bronze color so far. And, for the first time, she had dapples in January! She's kept them up til about a week ago. I ran out, and we didn't get any til a few days ago, so she's been off it for about 2 weeks. Her dapples aren't gone, but they have faded a bit. Now we have it again, so I'll see if they come back.

My friend's palomino varnish roan appaloosa is on it too, starting about the same time; early December, when she first bought her. We don't have any pictures from before, so we'll have to wait til next year, but she has gotten roaner since winter, and her she's getting more spots, instead of just smudging.

My dad gets it at Surplus Outlet. Not sure exactly the price, but he doesn't complain about getting two 4oz bottles "just for the horses", so it must not be too expensive! I feed about 1.5-2 tablespoons per cookie, since our horses are not on grain. My mare absolutely adores them! Paprika treats and carrots are her two favorite foods!


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

garlicbunny said:


> what is a good price for paprika? I got some at the health food store for $1.09 a lb. That is better than the grocery but really doesn't seem cheap, plus I just started it a week or so ago and they are allmost all shedded out. Should I just quit feeding it this year and start up next spring before shedding or continue?
> 
> Where do you get paprika in bulk and how much do you all pay for it?


Wish I could find it that cheap around here! I'm paying about $5 per pound. I'm buying it at the dollar store because it's the cheapest way I've found to purchase it. I've found it online for about $2 per pound but after shipping it seems to be about the same as buying it at the dollar store. I end up spending about $1 per week feeding it to just one horse. I'm adding it to biotin with a little molassas and 1 cup of BOSS.


----------



## LoveHaflingers (Feb 11, 2012)

What exactly is BOSS?


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Black Oil Sunflower Seed

Used to put weight on horses because it is calorie dense but used in smaller doses for coat shine and hoof health. Very omega 6 rich. Although I've heard it's not good for horses with arthritis as it is an inflammatory.


----------



## LoveHaflingers (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

garlicbunny said:


> what is a good price for paprika? I got some at the health food store for $1.09 a lb. That is better than the grocery but really doesn't seem cheap, plus I just started it a week or so ago and they are allmost all shedded out. Should I just quit feeding it this year and start up next spring before shedding or continue?
> 
> Where do you get paprika in bulk and how much do you all pay for it?


$1/lb sounds like an amazing price. Most spices in my grocery store's bulk section are $5-6/lb (not sure about paprika specifically). At a tablespoon per day, a pound is going to last you a long, long time.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

omgosh..did I say lb?? well yes I did..yikes, I meant ounce..huge difference! I am going to find someone to get me some at Sams..


----------



## 38458bayhorse2012 (Nov 3, 2012)

I normally started my darker horses on Paprika in April, but it works early on in the summer as well.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

garlicbunny said:


> omgosh..did I say lb?? well yes I did..yikes, I meant ounce..huge difference! I am going to find someone to get me some at Sams..


:lol: Yes that makes more sense


----------

